# racks



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

ok i'm thinking that I want to buy a rack for my 2010 specialized hardrock sport 29er, could anyone post pics of there bikes with racks and prices thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

might wanna be a little more clear. Do you mean a rack to carry the bike or a rack for the bike to carry stuff on?


----------



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

a rack for the bike to carry stuff on.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Does your bike have the attachment points for a rack? My Rockhopper does not, that's why I ask. There are still ways to do it but it is more of a PITA then if the bike would have just came with the points already. I couldn't understand why my road bike had them but my mountain bike did not, both Specialized.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i think there are some that attach to the rear axle and seat tube. maybe not though, i may be talking out my ass. let me have a look...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/RA408A00-Dimension+Rear+Bicycle+Rack.aspx

like this?


----------



## dhambrick (Mar 30, 2010)

I say one last weekend while getting serviced (the bike, not me) that attaches to your seat tube. It slides over the tube and tightens just like the lever? that you use to adjust the seat height. You can adjust the angle of the shelf to make it level.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

b-kul said:


> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/RA408A00-Dimension+Rear+Bicycle+Rack.aspx
> 
> like this?


That does not actually utilize the axles but rather uses bolts to attach the the frame. Some bikes, most it seems, have threaded holes just above the rear axle. That is where the rack attaches to. There are some brackets available that use the axle and then allow for a place for the rack to bolt to in the case of a bike like the Rockhopper that does not have these mounting point built in to the frame.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

If I recall correctly the HR Sport 29er doesn't come with all of the threaded brazons that you'd need to mount a rack to the bike. I think it has the brazons down near the axel that would be needed. However it would also require two up on the seat stay a bit below the seat tube/seat stay junction as well. I'm quite sure the 29er doesn't have these. There are options out there that will allow the use of a rack, but as Nubster noted, they are a bit of the PITA. There is a simple rubber coated band clamp type affair that can be attached to the seat stay and then the supports for the rack are attached to the clamp. These work fairly well, but do tend to reduce the load capacity of the rack, and even though they are rubber coated, they do mark the finish on the stays. There are also seat post mounted racks that attach directly to the seat tube. This type of rack however sits very high on the bike and moves the center of gravity upward, basically unbalancing the bike when loaded. It takes some serious getting used to. Also most of the seat tube mounted racks tend to move around a bit, and are quite limited in their load capacity, most are under 20lbs max load. Another glitch in the system is if your HR has disc brakes. If so then a rack specifically designed to clear them will be required. The way a "regular" rack is designed the lower supports won't clear the caliper. If you have discs you will need a disc brake compatable rack. They do make them. 

Anyway, it can be done. You'll just have to look things over very carefully to see exactly what you'll need for a rack.

Good Dirt


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

This one mounts to any seatpost!

Seatpost mounted rack


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

Downside to seat post racks is I have read they move a lot no matter how tight you get them on the seat post. Never owned one so can't confirm but something to look at more if you go that route. 

My trek 6000 has the mounting posts which is why I need to stay in the 6 series. Anything above that doesn't have them. I have the Topeak EXP bag and it works great. Has expanadle paniers on the side.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Squash said:


> If I recall correctly the HR Sport 29er doesn't come with all of the threaded brazons that you'd need to mount a rack to the bike. I think it has the brazons down near the axel that would be needed.


My Rockhopper does not even have that. I wish that it did...the clamps would have been fine by me to use but in order the use the rack I had I would had to have bought special brackets that were like $30 or something to attach to the skewers. I thought it was pretty stupid to not have mounting points. I mean to me a 29er mountain bike is a fantastic platform for taking trips on rail trails or other extended trips where you would want a rack for panniers to carry a couple days worth of supplies. I in fact plan to hopefully this fall to take a trip with a buddy of mine the entire length of the C&O canal which is 186 miles and takes about 3 days at a leisurely pace. The trail system links up to the GAP trail and if both trails are done it is like 360 miles I think. So racks would be great for trips like that.


----------



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah mine already has the holes drilled and everything


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I had a Topeak rack that was nice. They are pretty cheap...$25-30 unless you have disc brakes then you need a disc brake compatible rack which of course will cost a little more.


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

mines the topeak explorer non disc model and i got it on there :thumbsup:


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

*Don't have pics yet, but...*

I purchased a Sunlite Rack a year or two ago and managed to mount it on my Hardrock Sport Disk. Had to spread the legs a bit and round up some longer bolts, spacers, and washers, but it's held up fine so far.

I'll get some pics of it later today.


----------



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks everyone for the good answers


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

That is my beer hauler rack


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's a nice rack


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

Biohazard74 said:


> Here's a nice rack


That would look nice on my ride:eekster:


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

fatboypup said:


> mines the topeak explorer non disc model and i got it on there :thumbsup:


My exact setup other then I have the disc brake rack.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Biohazard74 said:


> Here's a nice rack


That rack could be mounted front or back.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

MikeyR said:


> thanks everyone for the good answers


and i was just about to come along and sarcastically suggest a kickstand too... only to realize it was you who posted the other day inquiring about kickstands... kind of took the fun out of it... :lol:


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

Here are the pics.

Cap screws are M5-.80 x 20 from Lowe's and the spacers are from Ace. When I remove it for whatever reason, I put in regular length M5 screws/spacers and a washer against the mount to keep dirt out.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

^ this will be very useful info for you mike.


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

Squash said:


> ... There is a simple rubber coated band clamp type affair that can be attached to the seat stay and then the supports for the rack are attached to the clamp. ... There are also seat post mounted racks that attach directly to the seat tube. This type of rack however sits very high on the bike and moves the center of gravity upward, basically unbalancing the bike when loaded. .. Also most of the seat tube mounted racks tend to move around a bit, and are quite limited in their load capacity, most are under 20lbs max load. Another glitch in the system is if your HR has disc brakes. If so then a rack specifically designed to clear them will be required. ...


This sucks to learn. I was considering a Motobecane Fantom Trail(26er) and learned by email that it also does not have the mounts on the seat stay portion of the frame for a rear rack and I was planning on using the bike for local shopping a bit too. But it seems it cannot handle much weight with these suboptimal options.

What is the load capacity of a decent rear rack made for a bike with mounts?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Something like this has a 50lb capacity:

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=2534374302693083&bmUID=1272554505739


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

After that post I did some searching and found that Tubus makes racks that hold up to 80 lb. but they are pricey.

I have been trying to find racks that don't need the Rear rack braze-ons but can hold about 40lb. with no luck.


----------

